# goldfish needs help



## AngelinaA (Mar 24, 2013)

my goldfish Mr bubbles was born with a problem in his fin it is really small like nemo it was okay when he was younger but now he cant swim normal and sometimes when he swims he turns upside down i dont know what to do..


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Can he eat properly? How much discomfort does he appear to be in? Any other signs of illness? Have you got your water tested to ensure that your water quality is good enough? What size tank is he in?


----------



## AngelinaA (Mar 24, 2013)

i tasted the water with Api test it was fine he doesnt have any illness he is in a 175l tank with 2 other goldfish but he cant properly swim...he eats very well vegetables and fish food..


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

id start by cutting back on his food intake to see if this improves things, always put in good batceria when u do partial water change, keep checking water quality, hope things improve for your fish soon.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Agreed that you could try cutting down the food a little, and maybe have a starve day once a week followed by a day feeding nothing but a crushed shelled pea, if you don't do this already, in case there's any issues with the swim bladder.

I'm afraid I have to disagree on the bottled bacteria though - in a cycled tank it's not necessary, and can do more harm than good as it can have a negative effect on the natural filter bacteria.


----------



## AngelinaA (Mar 24, 2013)

Mr bubbles died of swim bladder


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

r.i.p. mr bubbles,so sad, .....big hugs to you too.


----------



## Dan1234 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your fish, unfortunately goldfish are quite often bred in poor conditions and from poor specimens. 
Its nice to see someone with a half decent sized tank for goldfish instead of the 20l jugs that pet shops would have you believe they do fine in.


----------



## Raising Baby Tillie (Jul 27, 2013)

So sorry to hear!  *HUGS* I know it is hard. 

What is swim bladder?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Their swim bladder is the organ that helps them stay the right way up when swimming. Goldfish, especially fancies, are prone to problems with it due to overeating/constipation and the way they've been bred.


----------



## AngelinaA (Mar 24, 2013)

thank you guys i miss him so much...i love my fish and i do the best for them i know goldfish are not for bowls or tiny tanks i have a big pond for them and a tank for the winter they are really happy...


----------

